# pregaday with other vitamins?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
I'm 29 weeks pregnant now and my bloods came back showing that I'm slightly aneamic. I got "pregaday" prescribed which contains 100mg ferrous iron and 350mg folic acid. I used to take Pregnacare plus which I now have to stop as it contains floic acid and iron. I still like to take all the other vitamins pergnacare offers incl omega-3 marine oil, though. I'm now wondering what to take/ what to do....? Is it safe to just take the Omega-3 tablets with pregaday or....? I'm trying to eat fairly healthy but just feel more reassured and calmer if I knew I def get all the vitamins I need.
Thank you,
Aloe xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aloe,

If you are eating healthily during pregnancy (getting the full 5 a day including planty of greens and drinking lots of water) then the advice is that you shouldn't need to take anything additonal over and above this. However many women do take additional supplements on top of their diet.

I've left a link to the NHS healthy eating advice for pregnancy for further information http://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/pages/Healthinpregnancyhome.aspx

You can take omega 3 with pregaday but you must ensure that your source of 'fish oil' is not derived from the fish liver. Make sure you are taking a supplement that contains pure omega 3.

Best wishes for your third tri   
Maz x

/links


----------

